# Getting pumped for bear season



## Callinalldeer

The MNR called today. My boar from last year was 8.5 years old ( tooth method) and slightly over 300 pounds. My guess was right on by looking at his weight and the 16 inch skull.
I talked to the butcher today and will start collecting bait again. April 7 is the start of the baiting provided I can get in to the woods. I hope,I can snag some sweets this year,but doesn't look promising.
I found a bear contest through FB,lol. the first day of bear season their giving away a 7 mm Savage with a scope ( I can dream ) and the top three bears win prizes. I better be able to judge weight,and hope old Mister Twisted Foot fits the bill. Brent


----------



## TVCJohn

Brent,

Get your trailcams dusted off and checked out so you can get some more of those great bear vids. If you have a small hand held 1080HD vid cam that would be cool too. You can film from the blind.

John


----------



## Callinalldeer

You know John,I bought one in 09 and never used it. found it this winter. I'll have to find it again,lol and hopefully it has a card. thanks John great idea.


----------



## Callinalldeer

We dug the trailer out and headed to my spot to bait. The roads have 4-5 feet of snow and not a single place to park. We decided it was to dangerous to try,maybe in 2-3 weeks.


----------



## Callinalldeer

I took a drive today way to much snow,about a week and I should be able to bait. I got my baiting partner,shaved and started flee and tick medicine.


----------



## TVCJohn

I was waiting on your next report. Hopefully you will be able to get in and start setting up soon.


----------



## Old Shortstop

My brother and I are going to Manitoba this spring with Stickflingers. Our hunt starts 5/31. I can't wait. It will be my third trip up there and it is always a great time.

D.P.


----------



## UplandHntr

Old Shortstop said:


> My brother and I are going to Manitoba this spring with Stickflingers. Our hunt starts 5/31. I can't wait. It will be my third trip up there and it is always a great time.
> 
> D.P.


a friend hunted with them a few years ago. He took what was at the time, the #2 archery bear ever in Manitoba.


----------



## Callinalldeer

Eight days of rain and finally went baiting today.Still a foot of snow on the road.All the snow made it really cold with light rain. Here are my baiting buddies. Standly and Nanook.





I put out two different stink baits and about 10 gallons of meat. The oil is frozen under the snow.



 

the stand blends in really nicely from the bait area.


----------



## Old Shortstop

Upland,

That must have been the 480 pounder with the big white blaze. It was shot the week after I left about 4 years ago. I think they nicknamed him Ditka.

D.P.


----------



## TVCJohn

Brent,

Thanks for posting the pics! Are you seeing any sign in the snow?

John


----------



## Callinalldeer

Not a single track . I'm surprised at how cold the woods are. it's like walking in a cold storage. The good news,all the food that was put out in November was gone except two wieners. I believe their still hibernating in my area,but should see them sooooonnn. We'll head back out on Monday and hopefully have some video.


----------



## TVCJohn

Looking forward to your bear vids. You have some great ones. They're good for folks to help practice judging bear size.


----------



## Callinalldeer

Lol,I hope I'm good at judging them . I need at least a 400 pounder to win the big bear contest.


----------



## TVCJohn

Callinalldeer said:


> Lol,I hope I'm good at judging them . I need at least a 400 pounder to win the big bear contest.


You a couple of bigguns last year that I don' think was too far off.


----------



## Callinalldeer

I'll provably have to fatten him for 5-7 weeks,depending on how much fat reserve was used up over the long winter.read 15-30 percent than read they need to double their weigh???


----------



## 100 Grain

Getting excited for the season as well. My wife should draw a Red Oak tag. She has 5 pts now so we'll see. If she does It'll be her first bear tag.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Callinalldeer

I'll give your wife my luck,lol. She's sure to get a good one. 
Checked the baits and they were hit,but no videos???I'll try and change the settings on Tuesday. Hopefully,I'll start to get some pastry this week. They won't save it so I'll have to show up every morning. To much work,lol.


----------



## Callinalldeer

May 1 ,430 pound boar killed by a French guy.


----------



## TVCJohn

430 is getting up there. 

Hopefully you can get your cams to working.


----------



## Callinalldeer

new videos. the 5 gallon bucket near the barrel is 32 inches off the ground

http://vidmg.photobucket.com/albums/v244/Greenhorn/PICT0049_2.mp4

http://vidmg.photobucket.com/albums/v244/Greenhorn/PICT0019_2.mp4

http://vidmg.photobucket.com/albums/v244/Greenhorn/PICT0079_1.mp4

http://vidmg.photobucket.com/albums/v244/Greenhorn/PICT0086_1.mp4

http://vidmg.photobucket.com/albums/v244/Greenhorn/PICT0072_1.mp4

http://vidmg.photobucket.com/albums/v244/Greenhorn/PICT0119_1.mp4

http://vidmg.photobucket.com/albums/v244/Greenhorn/PICT0106_2.mp4

http://vidmg.photobucket.com/albums/v244/Greenhorn/PICT0125_2.mp4

http://vidmg.photobucket.com/albums/v244/Greenhorn/PICT0138.mp4

http://vidmg.photobucket.com/albums/v244/Greenhorn/PICT0140_2.mp4

http://vidmg.photobucket.com/albums/v244/Greenhorn/PICT0141_1.mp4

http://vidmg.photobucket.com/albums/v244/Greenhorn/PICT0143_1.mp4
.


----------



## TVCJohn

I was waiting on your next vid posting.

Looks like you may have a couple of new bears coming in and one is looking decent. I can finally say I seen a bear crap in the woods.

Are they starting to go nocturnal? I seen a couple of vids with 4 bears in it. Are you going to have to start baiting heavier?


----------



## Callinalldeer

The first Bears started hitting 26 minutes after baiting and their's a steady stream of Bears all afternoon ,evening and night. I think a couple of shooters are nocturnal because they just show up.A dominate bear is starting to chase other Bears away. 37 gallons of meat, bread, oil and fruit in less than 16 hours. I'm going to wait to see what happens and maybe put out a beaver, Game plan is to feed heavy when I hunt ( last week of June) and hunt the morning. picking up another freezer tomorrow ,so I can collect and save some food.


----------



## Callinalldeer

Baited and picked the cards up today.Twisted Foot is back but won't come out in day light???? Saw him a few days ago too. I'm wondering if some hunters educated him.We'll see if plan "A" works,lol.

http://vidmg.photobucket.com/albums/v244/Greenhorn/PICT0051_2.mp4

only watch a few seconds, i love running bears,lol.

http://vidmg.photobucket.com/albums/v244/Greenhorn/PICT0048.mp4

bucket is 32inches off the ground,

http://vidmg.photobucket.com/albums/v244/Greenhorn/PICT0055_1.mp4

same bear

http://vidmg.photobucket.com/albums/v244/Greenhorn/PICT0056_1.mp4

http://vidmg.photobucket.com/albums/v244/Greenhorn/PICT0047.mp4

http://vidmg.photobucket.com/albums/v244/Greenhorn/PICT0039_3.mp4

http://vidmg.photobucket.com/albums/v244/Greenhorn/PICT0032_1.mp4

http://vidmg.photobucket.com/albums/v244/Greenhorn/PICT0036_4.mp4


----------



## Liver and Onions

Callinalldeer said:


> T. 37 gallons of meat, bread, oil and fruit in less than 16 hours.............


Is this waste food that is free or mostly free ? Sounds very expensive if not.
Thanks for posting. Man, you have a lot of action there.

L & O


----------



## Callinalldeer

The store has a deli and makes chicken and chip dinners. the bears love all the fruits, ornages,peaches,pear apples,tomatoes.olives, mixing yoger with noodles and oil,lol. the menu changes every day. I have rubber cloves in the truck and a small ladder,usually 4 empty buckets and knife for opening things. I thinking i have 25 to 30 bears and a sow droped off her two years old. Eat and gun guys.All free just time,two- 3 hours every day.I love doing the videos.


----------



## TVCJohn

It's hard to tell.....is that twisted foot in the first vid and last vid?


----------



## Callinalldeer

The last, but I increased the food 25 gallons and 10 gallons of oil every two days.it should get him to feed in the morning and get comfortable or so I hope,lol. he might have gotten educated already. No matter, I'm going to bait heavy . Their are a few big Bears though.


----------



## Callinalldeer

I went back to baiting between 4-5 pm. the first one , the boar is around 31-32 inches tall. I have markers out,lol.


----------



## Callinalldeer

http://vidmg.photobucket.com/albums/v244/Greenhorn/PICT0243.mp4

http://vidmg.photobucket.com/albums/v244/Greenhorn/PICT0293.mp4

http://vidmg.photobucket.com/albums/v244/Greenhorn/PICT0272.mp4

http://vidmg.photobucket.com/albums/v244/Greenhorn/PICT0296.mp4

http://vidmg.photobucket.com/albums/v244/Greenhorn/PICT0328.mp4 

http://vidmg.photobucket.com/albums/v244/Greenhorn/PICT0343.mp4

http://vidmg.photobucket.com/albums/v244/Greenhorn/PICT0343.mp4

http://vidmg.photobucket.com/albums/v244/Greenhorn/PICT0344.mp4

http://vidmg.photobucket.com/albums/v244/Greenhorn/PICT0345.mp4

350 videos in 22 hours,to many bears to count.


----------



## TVCJohn

For some reason I can't get the vids to play.


----------



## Callinalldeer

John,it just try them and their working for me.


----------



## TVCJohn

Ok...got it. It was a windows media player problem.

That bear on PICT0344is a real nice bear. I think that one is getting in the 300lb range.


----------



## Callinalldeer

Lol,I hope your wrong and he comes in around 4. Might have to let him walk. I'll have to wait and see,lol.


----------



## Callinalldeer

Lol,I didn't show the vid. From 5:45 and legal light is 5:02. Cam messed up and noisy and only 5 seconds.


----------



## TVCJohn

Isn't that a new cam?

Is the biggest in the contest still 330-something pounds?


----------



## Callinalldeer

No that was the old cam. Checked today and everything was gone and the buckets torn up. their getting angry,lol. One cam was low on batteries and never took a video. The other said 212 than nothing would upload??? These cams may be fussy about the cards or operator error ?? The video on the new cams isn't up to par with the old ones. I've been eating up the old bear meat, some good.


----------



## TVCJohn

When my Moultrie 990i's get low on power they will make a movie file icon but won't record anything in that file. The size of the file will say zero. I will get about 5 or 6 of those icons and then it shuts down. The 990i's have a battery meter telling you how many days you have left on the batteries. 

Have you been reformatting the SD cards after putting them in your computer?


----------



## Callinalldeer

Yes but with the old cams,so I don't know???


----------



## Callinalldeer

My cousin called today and dropped off 4 beavers. Putting one out tomorrow. Hope to have some videos,lol.


----------



## TVCJohn

That's a big sow.


----------



## Callinalldeer

Lots of huge sows,lol. . Picked up the card,315 vid. since last week. It only took a few minutes to raise another beaver with the block.Removed the blue barrel,going to see if i can make a sled out of it for dragging out bears. Now to start watching and making notes,lol.I probably post some later to night.


----------



## Callinalldeer

The videos are not the best,worn out,lol... I might drive out today and put another cam out and look around.Enjoy

http://vidmg.photobucket.com/albums/v244/Greenhorn/PICT0064_1.mp4

http://vidmg.photobucket.com/albums/v244/Greenhorn/PICT0065_1.mp4

http://vidmg.photobucket.com/albums/v244/Greenhorn/PICT0178.mp4

http://vidmg.photobucket.com/albums/v244/Greenhorn/PICT0179.mp4

http://vidmg.photobucket.com/albums/v244/Greenhorn/PICT0148.mp4

http://vidmg.photobucket.com/albums/v244/Greenhorn/PICT0173_2.mp4

http://vidmg.photobucket.com/albums/v244/Greenhorn/PICT0181_1.mp4

http://vidmg.photobucket.com/albums/v244/Greenhorn/PICT0183_2.mp4


----------



## Callinalldeer

Made some changes at the bait site the last few times. Enjoy.

http://vidmg.photobucket.com/albums/v244/Greenhorn/PICT0019_3.mp4

http://vidmg.photobucket.com/albums/v244/Greenhorn/PICT0020_4.mp4

http://vidmg.photobucket.com/albums/v244/Greenhorn/PICT0022_1.mp4

http://vidmg.photobucket.com/albums/v244/Greenhorn/PICT0023_2.mp4

http://vidmg.photobucket.com/albums/v244/Greenhorn/PICT0026_2.mp4

http://vidmg.photobucket.com/albums/v244/Greenhorn/PICT0044_3.mp4

http://vidmg.photobucket.com/albums/v244/Greenhorn/PICT0045_1.mp4

http://vidmg.photobucket.com/albums/v244/Greenhorn/PICT0046_1.mp4

http://vidmg.photobucket.com/albums/v244/Greenhorn/PICT0047_2.mp4

http://vidmg.photobucket.com/albums/v244/Greenhorn/PICT0024_1.mp4


----------



## Callinalldeer

A few more videos and some of me. Standly is my neighbour and comes baiting with me. yesterday we went trout fishing,lol,good day.I decided to post our conversation and made some changes to the bait site. We put a fir tree across two trees to raise the beavers higher and have a place to raise and load the bears into the side by side. Please,let me know if like or dislike these videos. Brent.
http://vidmg.photobucket.com/albums/v244/Greenhorn/PICT0059_2.mp4

http://vidmg.photobucket.com/albums/v244/Greenhorn/PICT0061_3.mp4

http://vidmg.photobucket.com/albums/v244/Greenhorn/PICT0062_1.mp4

http://vidmg.photobucket.com/albums/v244/Greenhorn/PICT0065_2.mp4

http://vidmg.photobucket.com/albums/v244/Greenhorn/PICT0066_1.mp4

I was going to use a rope but Standly suggest a tree,lol,duh.

http://vidmg.photobucket.com/albums/v244/Greenhorn/PICT0067_2.mp4


----------



## TVCJohn

Brent, good vids showing the strategy that goes into setting up the bait to get good shooting angles. You may want to clean the lens or glass on your cam.


----------



## Callinalldeer

Lol, At first I though it was the cam and moisture . I retired the cam and realized How much oil is on the lens? I 'm buying lens cleaner to carry with me,lol. I gave up on being scent free around the cams because of all the oil I use, They can't do any damage to the cam with the box and cable. 
I can't wait to bait again, putting out a beaver,so I should have some funny videos. God,I love baiting.


----------



## Callinalldeer

the quality of the videos have been getting worst since the spring.


----------



## TVCJohn

Might keep an eye out for some new cams that take good vids.


----------



## Callinalldeer

Picked up the cards today and put out 9 buckets. Hope you enjoy.

http://vidmg.photobucket.com/albums/v244/Greenhorn/PICT0057_1.mp4

http://vidmg.photobucket.com/albums/v244/Greenhorn/PICT0008_1.mp4

http://vidmg.photobucket.com/albums/v244/Greenhorn/PICT0014.mp4


----------



## Callinalldeer

This lot of videos are mostly young bears,enjoy.

http://vidmg.photobucket.com/albums/v244/Greenhorn/PICT0056_2.mp4

http://vidmg.photobucket.com/albums/v244/Greenhorn/PICT0060_
4.mp4

http://vidmg.photobucket.com/albums/v244/Greenhorn/PICT0061_4.mp4

http://vidmg.photobucket.com/albums/v244/Greenhorn/PICT0065_3.mp4

http://vidmg.photobucket.com/albums/v244/Greenhorn/PICT0064_2.mp4

http://vidmg.photobucket.com/albums/v244/Greenhorn/PICT0069_
1.mp4

http://vidmg.photobucket.com/albums/v244/Greenhorn/PICT0071_2.mp4

http://vidmg.photobucket.com/albums/v244/Greenhorn/PICT0063_1.mp4

http://vidmg.photobucket.com/albums/v244/Greenhorn/PICT0059_4.mp4

http://vidmg.photobucket.com/albums/v244/Greenhorn/PICT0068_2.mp4

http://vidmg.photobucket.com/albums/v244/Greenhorn/PICT0076_2.mp4

http://vidmg.photobucket.com/albums/v244/Greenhorn/PICT0075_1.mp4


----------



## Callinalldeer

boy,I have a lot to catch up on,checking the bait today. 
I designed and built a hoist to fit into the receiver of the side x side and truck for lifting big bears,lol. can't wait to test it out. lol,I found two sled,that might come in handy in the future.
the pole for hanging the Beavers worked out great but I didn't turn the cam on.


----------



## Callinalldeer

This is the reaction to a hot dog.

http://vidmg.photobucket.com/albums/v244/Greenhorn/PICT0113_3.mp4

http://vidmg.photobucket.com/albums/v244/Greenhorn/PICT0136.mp4
the marker is 32 inches off the ground.
http://vidmg.photobucket.com/albums/v244/Greenhorn/PICT0150.mp4

three bears.

http://vidmg.photobucket.com/albums/v244/Greenhorn/PICT0156.mp4

http://vidmg.photobucket.com/albums/v244/Greenhorn/PICT0157_1.mp4

http://vidmg.photobucket.com/albums/v244/Greenhorn/PICT015
9_1.mp4

What does he smell,lol.

http://vidmg.photobucket.com/albums/v244/Greenhorn/PICT0003_2.mp4

Shagger is always around, a boar.

http://vidmg.photobucket.com/albums/v244/Greenhorn/PICT0007_2.mp4

http://vidmg.photobucket.com/albums/v244/Greenhorn/PICT0009_2.mp4

http://vidmg.photobucket.com/albums/v244/Greenhorn/PICT0012_2.mp4

http://vidmg.photobucket.com/albums/v244/Greenhorn/PICT0013_2.mp4

http://vidmg.photobucket.com/albums/v244/Greenhorn/PICT0014_1.mp4
the ears are to funny.

http://vidmg.photobucket.com/albums/v244/Greenhorn/PICT0024_2.mp4

They chewed through the nylon straps but the heavy snare wire did it's job.

http://vidmg.photobucket.com/albums/v244/Greenhorn/PICT0026_3.mp4


----------



## ma1979

It must not have been a Koegels!


----------



## TVCJohn

Brent, looks like you still have that chubby one hanging around. I was hoping to go to Pasquale's again but it didn't pan out. John


----------



## Callinalldeer

oh,that's too bad.what happened?? the new bait was tore apart and the bears started digging an oil pit for me.It's rough driving through the clear cut,poor Nanook was holding on for dear life,lol.
I've been baiting once a week then I'll go to every second day a few weeks before the season starts,then the big ones will come and stay,lol. None of the outfitters / guides are baiting now.
Small towns are funny, MNR knew where I was baiting. The second in command for MNR has a camp close to my bait. not knowing who he was we talked last year and he knows my family. He was real happy with me baiting. All their bear problems are gone.


----------



## Callinalldeer

I've have my side x side and truck wired for the bear hoist.I tried it on the truck and the hoist bottomed out at 575 than 566.4 pounds, according to the scales. Darn i need an extension for the side x side to hook up the hoist.Can't wait to use it on a bear,lol.
Most of the videos are short,enjoy. Brent
A few more.

http://vidmg.photobucket.com/albums/v244/Greenhorn/PICT0004_2.mp4

http://vidmg.photobucket.com/albums/v244/Greenhorn/PICT0002_2.mp4

http://vidmg.photobucket.com/albums/v244/Greenhorn/PICT0006_2.mp4

http://vidmg.photobucket.com/albums/v244/Greenhorn/PICT0008_2.mp4

http://vidmg.photobucket.com/albums/v244/Greenhorn/PICT0005_2.mp4

http://vidmg.photobucket.com/albums/v244/Greenhorn/PICT0009_3.mp4

http://vidmg.photobucket.com/albums/v244/Greenhorn/PICT0010_3.mp4

http://vidmg.photobucket.com/albums/v244/Greenhorn/PICT0011_1.mp4

http://vidmg.photobucket.com/albums/v244/Greenhorn/PICT0012_3.mp4

http://vidmg.photobucket.com/albums/v244/Greenhorn/PICT0013_3.mp4

http://vidmg.photobucket.com/albums/v244/Greenhorn/PICT0014_2.mp4


----------



## Callinalldeer

These videos are really short and for some unknown reason,I couldn't splice them. Who would have thought,the boar is still romancing a sow.

http://vidmg.photobucket.com/albums/v244/Greenhorn/PICT0027_1.mp4

http://vidmg.photobucket.com/albums/v244/Greenhorn/PICT0028_2.mp4

http://vidmg.photobucket.com/albums/v244/Greenhorn/PICT0031_5.mp4

http://vidmg.photobucket.com/albums/v244/Greenhorn/PICT0032_4.mp4

http://vidmg.photobucket.com/albums/v244/Greenhorn/PICT0033_3.mp4

http://vidmg.photobucket.com/albums/v244/Greenhorn/PICT0034_3.mp4

http://vidmg.photobucket.com/albums/v244/Greenhorn/PICT0036_6.mp4

http://vidmg.photobucket.com/albums/v244/Greenhorn/PICT0037_4.mp4

http://vidmg.photobucket.com/albums/v244/Greenhorn/PICT0038_4.mp4

http://vidmg.photobucket.com/albums/v244/Greenhorn/PICT0039_5.mp4

http://vidmg.photobucket.com/albums/v244/Greenhorn/PICT0040_5.mp4

http://vidmg.photobucket.com/albums/v244/Greenhorn/PICT0042_4.mp4


----------



## Callinalldeer

I went out baiting today, both sites were cleaned out and I forgot the extra cam and cards. So ,I didn't put the beaver out.
The other major bait has a bear with a 6 " - 6.5 " wide paw and never got any videos of him. The trail he made just happen to appear where I put the cam. Lol,the first thing he would do was bat the cam around until it wouldn't make any noise,thus no videos. I love the spot, close to another big river and a lot of big pine trees to play the wind. Excellent for gun or bow.


----------



## TVCJohn

Brent,

Have you tried any other type of road kill for bait? Maybe ***** if you have them up there?

John


----------



## Callinalldeer

I'm sure their has to have ***** around but I never got a single video of one. We're not allowed to move or pick up road kill,but my first spot is where they drop off the moose and deer. You won't find any Yotes around my baits either.


----------



## Callinalldeer

I picked up the card yesterday and had some old videos. Cams at a few sites now.

http://smg.photobucket.com/user/Greenhorn/media/PICT0050_1.mp4.html?o=0

http://smg.photobucket.com/user/Greenhorn/media/PICT0050_1.mp4.html?o=0

http://smg.photobucket.com/user/Greenhorn/media/PICT0050_1.mp4.html?o=0

http://smg.photobucket.com/user/Greenhorn/media/PICT0050_1.mp4.html?o=0

http://smg.photobucket.com/user/Greenhorn/media/PICT0050_1.mp4.html?o=0

http://smg.photobucket.com/user/Greenhorn/media/PICT0050_1.mp4.html?o=0

http://smg.photobucket.com/user/Greenhorn/media/PICT0050_1.mp4.html?o=0


----------



## Callinalldeer

some more,lol.

http://smg.photobucket.com/user/Greenhorn/media/PICT0050_1.mp4.html?o=0

http://smg.photobucket.com/user/Greenhorn/media/PICT0050_1.mp4.html?o=0

http://smg.photobucket.com/user/Greenhorn/media/PICT0050_1.mp4.html?o=0

http://smg.photobucket.com/user/Greenhorn/media/PICT0050_1.mp4.html?o=0

http://smg.photobucket.com/user/Greenhorn/media/PICT0050_1.mp4.html?o=0

http://smg.photobucket.com/user/Greenhorn/media/PICT0050_1.mp4.html?o=0

http://smg.photobucket.com/user/Greenhorn/media/PICT0050_1.mp4.html?o=0

http://smg.photobucket.com/user/Greenhorn/media/PICT0050_1.mp4.html?o=0

http://smg.photobucket.com/user/Greenhorn/media/PICT0050_1.mp4.html?o=0

http://smg.photobucket.com/user/Greenhorn/media/PICT0050_1.mp4.html?o=0


----------



## Callinalldeer

Pick up the cards.
I believe their should be a number of videos and picture.

http://vidmg.photobucket.com/albums/v244/Greenhorn/PICT0193_1.mp4


----------



## Callinalldeer

Didn't happen.Here are the rest.

http://vidmg.photobucket.com/albums/v244/Greenhorn/PICT0192.mp4

http://vidmg.photobucket.com/albums/v244/Greenhorn/PICT0190.mp4

http://vidmg.photobucket.com/albums/v244/Greenhorn/PICT0188_2.mp4

http://vidmg.photobucket.com/albums/v244/Greenhorn/PICT0189.mp4


----------



## Callinalldeer

This cam jumped over to pics.


----------



## Callinalldeer

Some more pics.




Callinalldeer said:


> This cam jumped over to pics.


----------



## Callinalldeer

a few more.

http://vidmg.photobucket.com/albums/v244/Greenhorn/PICT0182_1.mp4

http://vidmg.photobucket.com/albums/v244/Greenhorn/PICT0183_3.mp4

http://vidmg.photobucket.com/albums/v244/Greenhorn/PICT0184_1.mp4

This sow is at least 5-6 years old. Bears do not grow as fast as some people think. Picking up cards tomorrow.


----------



## Callinalldeer

A bunch of pics from the new bait.


----------



## Callinalldeer

More pics..








































[/UR


----------



## Callinalldeer

Piked up the cards and one was moved no videos,lol, but the other had plenty. like before I tried to pick one from every visit,but it's hard with the cubs.
My guard while i bait,lol.



http://vidmg.photobucket.com/albums/v244/Greenhorn/PICT0002_4.mp4

http://vidmg.photobucket.com/albums/v244/Greenhorn/PICT0005_3.mp4

http://vidmg.photobucket.com/albums/v244/Greenhorn/PICT0010_4.mp4

http://vidmg.photobucket.com/albums/v244/Greenhorn/PICT0013_4.mp4

http://vidmg.photobucket.com/albums/v244/Greenhorn/PICT0013_4.mp4

http://vidmg.photobucket.com/albums/v244/Greenhorn/PICT0016_4.mp4

http://vidmg.photobucket.com/albums/v244/Greenhorn/PICT0024_3.mp4

http://vidmg.photobucket.com/albums/v244/Greenhorn/PICT0030_4.mp4

http://vidmg.photobucket.com/albums/v244/Greenhorn/PICT0043_4.mp4

http://vidmg.photobucket.com/albums/v244/Greenhorn/PICT0044_5.mp4

http://vidmg.photobucket.com/albums/v244/Greenhorn/PICT0048_3.mp4

http://vidmg.photobucket.com/albums/v244/Greenhorn/PICT0050_2.mp4

http://vidmg.photobucket.com/albums/v244/Greenhorn/PICT0059_5.mp4

http://vidmg.photobucket.com/albums/v244/Greenhorn/PICT0064_3.mp4


----------



## Callinalldeer

the rest of the videos. 

http://vidmg.photobucket.com/albums/v244/Greenhorn/PICT0074_1.mp4

http://vidmg.photobucket.com/albums/v244/Greenhorn/PICT0076_3.mp4

http://vidmg.photobucket.com/albums/v244/Greenhorn/PICT0079_2.mp4

http://vidmg.photobucket.com/albums/v244/Greenhorn/PICT0082_2.mp4

http://vidmg.photobucket.com/albums/v244/Greenhorn/PICT0088_1.mp4

http://vidmg.photobucket.com/albums/v244/Greenhorn/PICT0099_3.mp4

http://vidmg.photobucket.com/albums/v244/Greenhorn/PICT0079_2.mp4

http://vidmg.photobucket.com/albums/v244/Greenhorn/PICT0102_3.mp4

http://vidmg.photobucket.com/albums/v244/Greenhorn/PICT0111_2.mp4

http://vidmg.photobucket.com/albums/v244/Greenhorn/PICT0112_2.mp4

http://vidmg.photobucket.com/albums/v244/Greenhorn/PICT0116_2.mp4

I hoped you enjoyed them.


----------



## TVCJohn

Brent, good vids as always. Did you have anyone heading up? John


----------



## Callinalldeer

Lol,the cams work better when the lens is clean. just my cousin for the fall, so far. The guy from Maryland is comming in the spring with his buddies. An old buddy gave me the number and location of a bread company, but you never know what's available until you arrive. Made another connection for oil too. My cousin gave me three beavers in the past two days,and I put one out so I'm looking forward to some good videos tomorrow? I have almost two freezers full of beavers. The Bears will come running to the baits in the spring.They should make some good hunting.
I started another bait for the spring but I'm going to wait to put up cams. I did find a nice place on a old map but couldn't find the 
Road,lol. Plenty of time before the spring. I'm planing on having 8 active baits for three hunters and let baits rest after killing a bear,unless the cam shows a big bear coming in and the wind is right to hunt.


----------



## Callinalldeer

had 89 videos from the beaver cam.
We hung the beaver 10 feet and out about 5 feet from the tree.

http://vidmg.photobucket.com/albums/v244/Greenhorn/PICT0005_4.mp4

http://vidmg.photobucket.com/albums/v244/Greenhorn/PICT0008_3.mp4

http://vidmg.photobucket.com/albums/v244/Greenhorn/PICT0009_4.mp4


----------



## TVCJohn

Glad the MD guy worked out for you.

That 3rd beaver vid is pretty good. That bear was trying hard to get the beaver.


----------



## Callinalldeer

I like all the vids,lol.but i'll try and only post a few unless you want to watch all the ones i up loaded.

http://vidmg.photobucket.com/albums/v244/Greenhorn/PICT0026_5.mp4

http://vidmg.photobucket.com/albums/v244/Greenhorn/PICT0030_5.mp4

http://vidmg.photobucket.com/albums/v244/Greenhorn/PICT0043_5.mp4

http://vidmg.photobucket.com/albums/v244/Greenhorn/PICT0046_3.mp4

http://vidmg.photobucket.com/albums/v244/Greenhorn/PICT0050_3.mp4

http://vidmg.photobucket.com/albums/v244/Greenhorn/PICT0053_2.mp4

http://vidmg.photobucket.com/albums/v244/Greenhorn/PICT0060_6.mp4

Let me know if you want to see any more of these??


----------



## Callinalldeer

Here's some more.

http://vidmg.photobucket.com/albums/v244/Greenhorn/PICT0026-1.mp4


http://vidmg.photobucket.com/albums/v244/Greenhorn/PICT0027-1.mp4

http://vidmg.photobucket.com/albums/v244/Greenhorn/PICT0029-1_1.mp4

http://vidmg.photobucket.com/albums/v244/Greenhorn/PICT0030-1_1.mp4

http://vidmg.photobucket.com/albums/v244/Greenhorn/PICT0034_6.mp4

http://vidmg.photobucket.com/albums/v244/Greenhorn/PICT0036_7.mp4

http://vidmg.photobucket.com/albums/v244/Greenhorn/PICT0039_7.mp4

http://vidmg.photobucket.com/albums/v244/Greenhorn/PICT0041_5.mp4

http://vidmg.photobucket.com/albums/v244/Greenhorn/PICT0044_7.mp4

http://vidmg.photobucket.com/albums/v244/Greenhorn/PICT0045_4.mp4

http://vidmg.photobucket.com/albums/v244/Greenhorn/PICT0050_4.mp4

http://vidmg.photobucket.com/albums/v244/Greenhorn/PICT0054_3.mp4

http://vidmg.photobucket.com/albums/v244/Greenhorn/PICT0055_3.mp4

http://vidmg.photobucket.com/albums/v244/Greenhorn/PICT0061_7.mp4


----------



## TVCJohn

The twisted foot bear hasn't been back in a while?


----------



## Callinalldeer

I haven't noticed him,but I believe some one educated him before he reached the bait???If he makes a mistake,I hope to notice it.


----------

